# "Whimpering" Tiel?



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Sometimes when I let Sunny out of the cage to play by himself while I work at my desk (in the same room), he stays at one spot and "whimpers" like a dog! My dad says he's just trying to tug at my heart strings for attention, which I can believe, because he is on the spoiled side. :blush: Is this true or could there be another reason? Am I doing something wrong? He doesn't do it when he has my full attention or when he's preoccupied with chewing/biting something.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

What sort of noise is he making when you say he is whimpering? Sorry, I'm not trying to be horrible, I'm just having trouble working out what sort of sound he is making as I dont think I've ever witnessed my two doing anything resembling whimpering


----------



## Elle (Aug 2, 2009)

Sas wimpers like a dog and i think its because he spent 3 days with my friend who has dogs. I think he is just copying


----------



## Elle (Aug 2, 2009)

Doubled up post


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't know how else to describe it other than whimpering! I don't have a dog and Sunny has never been around any dogs so I don't know where he learned it from.


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

I think I know the noise you mean. My boy Steele uses a sad sounding "errw errw errw" (which I think resembles whimpering) as part of his boy song, haha.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Haha fair enough, my two must not do it


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike does not whimper like a dog but he does do this annoying chirp when he wants out but I ignore it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJTkyySRH4I


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Hmmm...kind of need to hear it to have a good guess as to what it is. I've never heard a cockatiel whimper.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

In that case I guess I'd have to carry a tape recorder with me when I'm with Sunny so I can record it and let everyone hear it (and not let him see it, otherwise he won't do it).

Why o why do I have to have such a one-of-a-kind tiel?


----------



## AstroStar (Dec 23, 2008)

I know what you're talking about. I have 2, one I've had for 15 years (he's that old), the other half as long. They both do it, and they're doing it because they want something/they're uncomfortable. Usually it's me they want, and as soon as I give them the attention, they quiet down. Wilson, the female, does it even more frequently and loudly when she's laying eggs. It's a sign they're in distress about something, not always physical. It's their way of crying/begging.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Birds are good at figuring out how to get your attention, and your boy has discovered his "make you look" sound.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, sometimes I feel like strangling my boy. He's extremely intelligent and he's got me and my dad whipped.  My dad doesn't want to admit it but he's as crazy about Sunny as I am because Sunny demands to be loved and really wormed his way into dad's heart. He would hop over to dad who's on the couch watching TV and climb on him, and when dad gives him a neck massage (which dad is really good at doing) Sunny "purrs" loudly like a cat would! If Sunny wasn't so cute I think I would have strangled him long ago.


----------

